
Custom mechanical keyboards - diimdeep
https://scrapbox.io/MECHKEYS/
======
CarVac
Looks like this is just a scrape of /r/mechanicalkeyboards.

In fact, my custom board is there.

[https://scrapbox.io/MECHKEYS/Mitosis_Anaphase:_full-
custom_h...](https://scrapbox.io/MECHKEYS/Mitosis_Anaphase:_full-custom_hand-
wired_build_with_Box_Navy_:_MechanicalKeyboards)

~~~
brokenmachine
_eye twitching from OCD_

Aargh, that bottom key! Just switch the high keycap with the low one on the
other side!

~~~
CarVac
There's a reason it's like that: the right side has arrow keys, so I made them
all G20. The left side has page up/page down so I made them both SA R3.

------
igpay
I recently went through the trouble of getting a custom split layout
mechanical keyboard machined. I have a write-up/buildlog here:

[http://www.csun.io/2018/07/16/custom-mechanical-
keyboard.htm...](http://www.csun.io/2018/07/16/custom-mechanical-
keyboard.html)

~~~
bocklund
Really cool. Why did you choose home on the right and end on the left?

~~~
igpay
Thanks! I think of it as moving my finger in the same direction as the cursor,
which ended up feeling the most natural during typing.

------
cliftonk
I recently purchased a low-profile mechanical keyboard with low key travel
(Havit tenkeyless) and it’s been amazing (I’ve always disliked how high
profile and long key travel cherry switch keyboards have). The switches feel
great but build quality on everything else seems lacking. I’m tempted to buy a
half dozen of them in case they are discontinued. Does anyone know of other
keyboards similar to this one? Thought it would be useful to ask here. Thanks.

~~~
frebord
You talking about the 87 key one? Its so awesome because it fits in my bag and
I can travel with it.

As far as being discontinued, the low-profile switch is made by Kaihl and is
still fairly new I think so I hope maybe more companies will start building
keyboards with them.

~~~
cliftonk
Yes that’s it!

------
drspacemonkey
I love mechanical keyboards, and as a tinkerer the concept of making a custom
one really appeals to me.

That said, the fact that the main page loads up dozens of multi-megabyte
"thumbnail" icons is absolutely baffling.

~~~
kimdotcom
This is really not out of the realm of a dedicated hobbyist.

The switches and keycaps can be ordered from quite a few vendors.

Also, custom circuitboards are no longer difficult to design or produce in
small quantities (especially separate left/right boards).

Use a Teensy to wire it together as a USB HUD device.

3d print the case.

~~~
metalliqaz
Shameless plug for my own custom keyboard firmware project:
[https://github.com/dhowland/EasyAVR](https://github.com/dhowland/EasyAVR)

Works with the Teensy

~~~
justwalt
Thanks for linking this, I’m actually in the design phase of this project
right now so the timing couldn’t be better. I’m going to try it some time this
week.

------
fuball63
I was just talking to a coworker about mechanical keyboards, and how it feels
like a right of passage at this point to transcend into full techie. Like
picking a side in Vim/Emacs. I'm thinking about getting one,
/r/mechanicalkeyboards has a buying guide, I'm thinking about buying this
budget one to see what its all about: [https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-
Keyboard-68-Keys-Magicforc...](https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-
Keyboard-68-Keys-Magicforce-Qisan/dp/B01E8KO2B0)

~~~
ProAm
If you work in an open office or share a workspace your co-workers will hate
you. No one wants to listen to machine gun fire while your neighbor types
animated gifs into slack.

~~~
deathanatos
I own a mechanical keyboard, and I have the displeasure of working in an open
office space. Two things:

1\. The keyboard really isn't that loud. I've used this keyboard for well over
a year, and have yet to have had any complaints about the noise; compared to
other noise sources (any conversation, the jackhammers outside my office,
occasional city noises), the keyboard is quieter. It's also the sort of
"noise" in my opinion that is easy to tune out, as opposed to stuff with
signal, like nearby conversations/meetings.

2\. Hate towards such owners is misdirected. The problem is the open office
layout, not the keyboard.

Now, I also have quieter switches (Cherry MX Browns, I think).

~~~
ProAm
I'm not sure if that's true. Yes open offices are horrible. Even offices with
cubicles (semi-open), or offices where the doors are open. I have several
neighbors who built their own keyboards or bought mechanical ones and it
drives me crazy. They are loud and distracting. But Ive never mentioned it to
them. Why? It's a pointless disagreement in the workplace. One of those pick
your battles scenarios, so even though you've had no complaints doesn't mean
it's not an issue.

------
andrewvc
As an ergonomic nut I have to recommend the kinesis edge gaming keyboard. Most
mech keyboards are just fancy design plus mech keys.

The kinesis lets you find the best horizontal distance apart and change their
tilt from center.

It's not that attractive, but it's great from an ergonomic perspective.

~~~
brokenmachine
Personally I don't find anything with a staggered layout ergonomic. It's
better than standard though. I've gone totally ortholinear now. Ergodox at
home and Truly Ergonomic at work.

------
eddieh
This got my hopes up about something I was just talking about a few days ago
[0]. However, this does not seem to be custom bespoke keyboards, but rather
DIY keyboards. It also seems to be limited to mechanical key switches with the
bulky key caps. I'm not too interested in building my own keyboard, but I do
see the appeal. Some of these are truly works of art.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17563058)

------
j45
I own both a kinesis freestyle 3 keyboard (split and wireless) and the
Microsoft ergo sculpt keyboard.

The ability to combine the ergonomics of both would be great.

------
clircle
I wonder if fancy split keyboards are actually getting popular, or if all
split keyboard owners are posting pics on the internet.

~~~
flogic
Manufactured or pre-made split keyboards aren't cheap. However if you're
making your own the costs aren't all that different. So it's easier to ignore
the cost and effort if you're making a split keyboard. Also by definition,
you're talking about someone willing to go down the less beaten paths.

I would love for split keyboard to become more mainstream. They're far
superior to the traditional key layout. But if the sample set is customs, it's
probably selection bias.

------
reaperducer
Now if there was only a place that sold custom keycaps. Actual keycaps, not
stickers.

I'd love to have my Open-Apple and Closed-Apple back.

Or a comma to replace my F19, which is currently mapped to comma.

Or maybe a pair of proper "Meta"-labeled keys again.

Or replace Function-Control-Option with Meta-Super-Hyper like those old
Symbolics keyboards.

~~~
disqard
If you can deal with not having instant gratification, Massdrop [0] has group
buys of custom keycap sets, which are designed by members of the community.

[0] [https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-
scree...](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-screen-
custom-keycap-set)

~~~
reaperducer
Sign up for an account to even browse the web site? No thanks.

------
cjbprime
Nice! My mechanical keyboard wishlist item is for an ortholinear keyboard that
has a full set of rows including number keys and function keys, so that I can
play Starcraft 2 on it. :)

------
shmerl
Are there any custom keyboards which allow creating Unix layout? Especially
with Escape in second from top row, and Backspace in third from top?

~~~
metalliqaz
Pretty much all of them are fully programmable. So you can swap Caps Lock with
Ctrl, move Esc to the grave key, and put backspace on the backslash key. If
you want to customize the actual size and position of the keys, then that is
harder to find.

~~~
LyndsySimon
Most maybe, but nowhere near all. The two I have offer only limited
customization through a set of DIP switches.

~~~
CarVac
This page shows mostly full-custom keyboards, which you have to compile the
firmware for yourself. Naturally, that affords ample customization.

------
hateful
I've been thinking about doing this for a while. And I LOVE the fact that the
whole first page is mostly egonomic/split.

------
princeb
what would be really cool is a bloomberg mech keyboard with the green and blue
keys. but i think the pcb is proprietary.

------
394549
How does one go about building a custom mechanical keyboard? Are there any
good resources to get started? I've long fantasized about building a standard-
layout keyboard with a couple of extra unobtrusive shift/modifier keys.

~~~
css
Get yourself a switch tester [0], find a layout you like (or handwire your own
[1]), and compile your own firmware [2]. The r/mk wiki has a great page [3]
for starting to build your own.

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/KBDfans-Mechanical-keyboard-Tester-
sw...](https://www.amazon.com/KBDfans-Mechanical-keyboard-Tester-
switches/dp/B07BTMWJ92/)

[1]
[https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=87689.0](https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=87689.0)

[2] [https://qmk.fm/](https://qmk.fm/)

[3]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/customkeyb...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/customkeyboards)

